# تقنيه الكلور كوسيله تحليل عمر المياه الجوفيه



## مس ايون (9 أكتوبر 2011)

كيف يمكن دراسة استخدام تقنية الكلور-36 كوسيلة لتحليل عمر تجمعات المياة الجوفيه الحديثه؟؟ 

جزيتم خير الجزاء


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (14 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
يوجد نظيران أساسيان وثابت للكلور، ولهما كتلة 35، 37، ويوجدا بنسبة 1:3 على الترتيب، مما يعطى ذرة الكلور في الإجمالي الكتلة 35.5. وللكلور 9 نظائر بكتل تتراوح من 32 إلى 40. ويتواجد 3 فقط من هذه النظائر بصورة طبيعية: النظير ( Cl-35 (75.77%)، Cl-37 (24.23%)، النظير نشيط اشعاعي Cl-36. نسبة Cl-36 للكلور الثابت في الطبيعة تقريبا تساوي 700*10−15 إلى 1. ويتم إنتاج Cl-36 في الغلاف الجوي عن طريق تشظي الآرغون -36 بالتفاعل مع بروتونات الاشعة الكونية . وفي الطبقات السفلى للغلاف الجوي يتكون Cl-36 في المقام الأول كنتيجة لاسر النيوترون بواسطة Cl-35 أو عن طريق اسر النيون بواسطة الكالسيوم -40. ويضمحل Cl-36 إلى الكبريت -36 و الآرغون -36، وبعمر النصف مشترك يبلغ 308،000 عام. وعمر النصف لهذه النظائر المحبة للماء وغير النشيطة يجعلها مناسبة تحديد زمن جيولوجي في المدى من 60،000 إلى مليون سنة. كما أن الكميات الكبيرة من Cl-36 أنتجت عن طريق تعرض ماء البحر للإشعاع الناتج من الاسلحة النووية التي تم استخدامها في الفترة من 1952 إلى 1958 . وزمن تواجد Cl-36 في الغلاف الجوي تقريبا أسبوع واحد. وعلى هذا، فإنه يستخدم لتحديد الماء الموجود في التربة والماء الجوفي في فترة الخمسينات من القرن العشرين . وعلى هذا فإن Cl-36 يستخدم للتعرف على الماء الأحدث من هذا التاريخ. ويستخدم الجيولوجين Cl-36 للتعرف على زمن الثلوج والرسوبيات .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## مس ايون (16 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي نبيل عواد جزيت خير الجزاء وجعل الله ذلك في موازين اعمالك الصالحه ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب واسعدك الاله دنيا واخره وجعلك الله من اصحاب المعروف الذي امتدحهم نبيه عليه افضل الصلاه واتم التسليم ...

شكرا لك ...


----------



## مس ايون (16 أكتوبر 2011)

ياليت اخي تعطيني الموقع او مصدر المعلومه وشاكره لك جهودك ولك من القلب دعوه ..


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (16 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
حقيقة لا اذكر الموقع ولكن خلال تصفحي للنت في البحث عن الكلور 36 وجدت هذا الموضوع حيث انه لاول مرة يمر علي ولم اسمع هكذا سؤال قبلا . 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## مس ايون (16 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخي .وجزيت كل خير..


----------



## asleepy (11 نوفمبر 2011)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## م باسل وردان (15 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور اخ نبيل..الله يسلم هالايدين


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------

